# Wlan Zugriff von TV und BRP auf PC schlägt fehl!



## Acid (9. Mai 2011)

*Wlan Zugriff von TV und BRP auf PC schlägt fehl!*

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem ich möchte von meinem TV (Samsung UE40D8090) oder BR-Player (Philipps BDP8000) auf meinen PC zugreifen können und Filme etc abspielen.

Nun habe ich jedoch folgendes Problem, ich kann beide Geräte problemlos in die Heimnetzgruppe einbinden. Und auch eingeschränkt von ihnen auf den PC Zugreifen. Eingeschränkt heisst soviel wie ich sehe nur die öffentlichen Ordner *Musik, Bilder, Video*. Wäre auch nicht weiter tragisch doch wenn ich Dateien in die Öffentlichen Ordner kopiere kann ich sie weder über den BR Player noch über den TV finden, ich sehe nach wie vor dann einen leeren Video Ordner. Kopiere ich die Datei auf ein USB Stick erkennt sie der BR Player problemlos und spielt sie auch ab.

Ich habe schon alles erdenkliche an Freigaben freigegeben, doch es ändert sich nichts.........

Ich hoffe jemand hat noch eine Idee.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wlan Zugriff von TV und BRP auf PC schlägt fehl!*

Es KANN sein, dass Du an Deinem PC erst einen DLNA-Server einrichten musst und es nicht so einfach klappt, über Freigaben zu gehen. Schau dazu mal genau nach, ich meine es stünde zB bei meinem Samsung C650 auch dazu etwas im Handbuch.


----------



## Acid (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wlan Zugriff von TV und BRP auf PC schlägt fehl!*

Hey,

vielen Dank! Im Hifi-Forum sagte mir auch einer das es an der DLNA Software liegt. Ich habe im Handbuch schon alles abgesucht, ist auch wirklich sehr knapp gehalten. 

Kannst du mir sagen wie ich das anstelle? Ich hab davon so ziemlich garkeine Ahnung


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wlan Zugriff von TV und BRP auf PC schlägt fehl!*

Ich hab das auch noch nie gemacht, aber vielleicht hilft Dir das hier: SAMSUNG FERNSEHER (LE32B650) MIT WINDOWS 7 VERBINDEN UND FILME STREAMEN » HOWTO, TECHNIK » STREAM, SAMSUNG, LEXXB650, LE32B650  oder DLNA Client einrichten [Anleitung]


----------



## Acid (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wlan Zugriff von TV und BRP auf PC schlägt fehl!*

Die Anleitung vom 1 Link scheitert da wo ich rechtsklick auf den TV im Netzwerk machen soll und die Medienstreamingoptionen auswählen sollte. Da zeigt er bei mir lediglich Deinstallieren und Eigenschaften an.

Bei der 2ten Anleitung handelt es sich ja um ein Handy wo eine spezielle Software installiert werden muss, diese müsste dann ja auch auf dem TV installed werden, funktioniert also auch nicht. Oh man warum alles so kompliziert sein muss


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wlan Zugriff von TV und BRP auf PC schlägt fehl!*

Hast Du denn auch win7 wie in der ersten Anleitung? Ansonsten google mal nach 

DLNA Samsung <Dein windows>


----------



## Acid (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wlan Zugriff von TV und BRP auf PC schlägt fehl!*

Ja habe Win7. Problem ist nun gelöst es gibt direkt von Samsung ein Programm *allshare* ist anscheinend der Nachfolger von Share Manager. Und damit funktioniert es einwandfrei, Installiert - zu streamende Medien reingezogen und fertig! 

vielen Dank für deine Mühe.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wlan Zugriff von TV und BRP auf PC schlägt fehl!*

Gut zu wissen, vlt. richte ich auch mal so was ein - bisher war es allerdings noch nicht nötig


----------

